# كريمات مطرية مغذية للبشرة ( خلطة مجربة و ممتازة )



## سراج الدين عابد (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني الكرام 
أناخريج كيمياء تطبيقية ولكن بدأت في الميدان العملي حديثاً

ضمن محيط العائلة و الأصدقاء طلبوا مني كريم مرطب و مغذي و غيره و شامبو .........

وجدت الكثير من المواضيع التي تشرح صناعة (الشامبو - صابون سائل لليدين... للجلي ...)
العديد من الوصفات و الطرق 

وقمت بتحضير هذه الخلطات وكان الرضا عنها جيد وأحاول دائما المتابعة و التحسين......

لكن لم أرى موضوعا متكاملا و مستمرا عن كريمات ومواد التجميل

فهل من الممكن البدء بموضوع 
يتفضل به أهل الخبرة و الممارسة أن يفيدوني و يفيدوا كل المهتمين في هذا الميدان
ومن التركيبات التي أحتاجها( جداً جداً ) في هذا المجال:
-كريم واقي شمسي 
-كريم منظف للبشرة ( كريم حليب ؟؟)
- غسول (مزيل الرؤوس السوداء)
- كريم مزيل للبقع و الكلف.........

أصنع خلطة كريم مطري للبشرة ممتازة جداً

(.............. نالت رضا كل من جربها ...........)

أقدمها لكم على أمل الاستمرار والمتابعة والتجاوب مع الموضوع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أبدأ 

المكونات :
125 غ حمض الشمع
125 غ كحول سيتيلي
250 غ زيت بارافين
500 غ غليسيرين
50 غ زيت طبيعي (اللوز - السمسم ) و هي من أفضل الزيوت للبشرة
40 غ توين 80 (مستحلب)
4 غ مادة حافظة (ميتيل أو بروبيل بارابين)
1000غ ماء

الطريقة:
يوضع الطور الزيتي في وعاء على حمام مائي حتى الانصهار (كل المكونات عدا الماء والعطر)
يدفأ الماء 
تضاف المادة المستحلبة للخليط ثم يضاف الماء يحرك الناتج
يرفع الكريم من الحمام المائي و يحرك حتى يصبح بدرجة حرارة الغرفة
(توسيع العمل طبعا يحتاج لمحرك)
أخيرا يضاف العطر ويحرك جيداً ثم يعبأ

(ملاحظة لم أستخدم ميزان الحرارة وأسماء المواد الحافظة و المستحلب من محلات بيع المواد الكيميائية)
أرجو من أهل الخبرة و المعرفة إبداء الرأي والنصيحة 

و لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني الكرام 


فهل من الممكن البدء بموضوع عن المستحضرات التجميلية (تركيبات)
يتفضل به أهل الخبرة و الممارسة أن يفيدوني و يفيدوا كل المهتمين في هذا الميدان
ومن التركيبات التي أحتاجها( جداً جداً ) في هذا المجال:
-كريم واقي شمسي 
-كريم منظف للبشرة ( كريم حليب ؟؟)
- غسول (مزيل الرؤوس السوداء)
- كريم مزيل للبقع و الكلف.........


آمل الاستمرار والمتابعة والتجاوب مع الموضوع


----------



## samehniazey (9 يناير 2010)

والنبي لوعرفت عرفني معاك


----------



## samehniazey (9 يناير 2010)

_وشكرا على الوصف _
_ه_


----------



## اسلام البدوي (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخى على التركيبة الرائعة ..أعدك بتجريبها


----------



## سوار العسل (10 يناير 2010)

سراج الدين عابد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> إخواني الكرام
> أناخريج كيمياء تطبيقية ولكن بدأت في الميدان العملي حديثاً
> 
> ...


شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات
في السؤال وحدة قياس الماء هي لتر صح وليس الغرام لانها حجم وكل وحدة حجم وحدتها لتر على ما اعتقد
اذا كانت معلومتي خاطئه ارجو منك التصحيح
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سوار العسل (10 يناير 2010)

سراج الدين عابد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> إخواني الكرام
> أناخريج كيمياء تطبيقية ولكن بدأت في الميدان العملي حديثاً
> 
> ...


شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات
في السؤال عن وحدة قياس الماء هي لتر صح وليس الغرام لانها حجم وكل وحدة حجم وحدتها لتر على ما اعتقد
اذا كانت معلومتي خاطئه ارجو منك التصحيح
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (13 يناير 2010)

أخي سوار العسل 
شكرا لك على مرورك وردك
طبعاً واحدة حجم الماء هي الليتر و بالأخص السوائل
أما كتلة السوائل تختلف من سائل لآخر و ذلك تبعا للكثافة
ولكن للماء فقط تعتبر كثافته 1 لذلك لا مانع من التجاوز (في الماء فقط) أن نقول :
1 ليتر ماء= 1كغ ماء
(الحجم = الكتلة/ الكثافة)


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (25 يناير 2010)

سراج الدين عابد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> إخواني الكرام
> 
> 
> ...


 
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (25 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم سراج الين عابد جزاك الله كل خير كل ما تريده اخى موجود هنا فى المنتدى ابحث من اول صفحة 15 حتى صفحة 22 ستجد كل مستحضرات التجميل على ملفات لاخواننا الكرام جزاهم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## jamilaj1 (26 يناير 2010)

4 غ مادة حافظة (ميتيل أو بروبيل بارابين)

اخي العزيز يعطيك العافية على تعبك بس فقط للانتباه كلامك فيه شي من الخطأ والصح هو كما يلي
يجب وضع المادتين مع بعضهما ميتيل بارابين للطور المائي
وبروبيل البارابين للطور الزيتي ولكن كيف ولماذا ؟

لان الماء يحتاج لمادة حافضة تنحل به وهي الميتيل اما الطور الزيتي فيحتاج الى مادة تنحل بالطور الزيتي وهي البروبين

اخي اذا وضعت احدها دون الاخري فان النتج يخرب بعد فترة

اما طريقة صنع الكريم تحتاج ايضا لبعض التعديل ولك الشكر الجزيل فقط للتبيان والفائدة


----------



## commando (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخى على التركيبة الرائعة


----------



## الشعاع الأبيض (1 فبراير 2010)

Thanks


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على تعديل هل فى جديد


----------



## محامي البحر (19 فبراير 2010)

اخي لازم تقلل كمية الكحول السيتيلي 
لان قوامه سميك يكفي 20 غرام 
يساعد على التمدد على البشرة


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (9 مارس 2010)

jamilaj1 قال:


> 4 غ مادة حافظة (ميتيل أو بروبيل بارابين)
> 
> اخي العزيز يعطيك العافية على تعبك بس فقط للانتباه كلامك فيه شي من الخطأ والصح هو كما يلي
> يجب وضع المادتين مع بعضهما ميتيل بارابين للطور المائي
> ...


 

جزاك الله كل خير على لفت النظر
مسألة المادة الحافظة تنبهت لها منذ فترة 
و بدأت بالتعديل ..

لكن ماهو التعديل في الطريقة يرجى البيان

مع العلم أن المنتج نال رضى الكثيرين من حيث
ملمسه و قوامه و امتداده على البشرة و سرعة تشربه

و مع ذلك في التوضيح الإفادة و زيادة الخبرة

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## العجمىى (11 مارس 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخ الكريم سراج الين عابد جزاك الله كل خير كل ما تريده اخى موجود هنا فى المنتدى ابحث من اول صفحة 15 حتى صفحة 22 ستجد كل مستحضرات التجميل على ملفات لاخواننا الكرام جزاهم الله عنا كل خير


 خالد يونس جبلك من الاخر وربنا الموفق


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (11 مارس 2010)

العجمىى قال:


> خالد يونس جبلك من الاخر وربنا الموفق


جزاك الله اخى خيرا ونتمنى التواصل والمزيد من العلم حتى ترتفع الامة الاسلامية بنا


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا للأخوين العجمي وخالد يونس على ردهماو اهتمامهما 

أنا أعرف أنه يوجد في المنتدى الكثير من المواضيع 
لكن ماشاء الله المنتدى فعال
وكل يوم مواضيع جديدة و ردود جيدة ....يعني صفحة 15 لم تبقى 15............
على كلٍ ........... حاولت وبحثت كثيرا 
لم أجد في مجال الكريمات موضوع يثلج الصدر

أي متكامل مقادير و مكونات و أساليب
و يكون موضوع متابع و متتالي .......... كموسوعة المنظفات .........نعمل موسوعة مستحضرات التجميل
أم هذا حكرا على الصيادلة...............ألا يدرج أيضا ضمن اختصاصات الكيميائيين


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (24 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sala_4f2000 (1 مايو 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااا


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمود الحاوي (14 أغسطس 2011)

الله يوفقك


----------



## دعاء عثمان (14 أغسطس 2011)

*دعاء عثمان*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو المساعدة بطريقة صنع اوكسجين الشعر المستخدم لصبغات وميش الشعر
ارجو الرد باسرع وقت ممكن وذلك للضرورة القصوى 
وجزيتم خير الجزاء


----------



## armoty (26 مارس 2013)

رجو مقادير كريم اساس فقط او معجون كريم بحيث انا الى اضع الاضفات


----------



## Amer2012 (30 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ahmad-alwaish (3 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على التركيبة


----------



## ياسر القشيري (6 يوليو 2013)

مشكور ياغالي


----------



## ميدو225 (6 يوليو 2013)

ماذا عن حمض الشمع يا اخى الكريم ارجو الاشتفسار شكرا


----------



## mohamed sigma (17 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## wael_QWE (31 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

